# Shrimp Stratum



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not currently using Shrimp Stratum in my tank that has mostly shrimp, along with 2 snails and 2 frogs...

Should i slowly transition my tank over to this? Or just place it over the small gravel currently in the tank?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I presume you mean Fluval Shrimp Stratum. Seems very expensive to me. I bought a bag to use for an other purpose
and never used it. Businesses get huge discounts from shippers and when I(not a business) asked U.S.P.S. and UPS
for a price to ship the bag to someone on the forum they gave me rediculas prices of 12 something and 16 something.
And the package weighed 4.7lb...LOL...
Seems like(and I say seems because I didn't try it) it's extremely light and likely to get caught in a filter due to it
being easily stirred up into the water. I'd try it in a corner perhaps in the front so you can watch to see if the shrimp
babies are actually using it to hide in like it advertises. But a corner as far away from the filter as possible.
I'd remove the gravel from that aria to get the results projected as using it over some would have it filling the aria's
between the pieces of the gravel. I think it would be good for a breeder but don't really see it as something I'd want
in my tank. I can't imagine being able to vacuum it either...it very fine particles mostly. 
Actually/really, if I wanted to try it I'd look in a Hobby Lobby or other suitable store for a square glass candle dish
which I could put in one corner and put this stuff in it to watch and see if the shrimp actually use it as promoted.
That way you could always remove it at will. Something maybe 2" deep.
I'm just trying to imagine how I would try it if I didn't have say a 5G tank without anything in it that I could try
it in first before I used it in my regular tank.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Unless you're breeding caridina (not neocaridina) I wouldn't worry about it. My shrimp do quite well in a variety of substrates (not the least of which has been straight sand).
If you want a color change then (well rinsed) play sand or black blasting sand look nice and are easy to clean.
If you do still want to use the Shrimp Stratum then as long as your filter is doing well I wouldn't feel bad about replacing it all at once:
Fish in one bucket with the decorations. 
Keep the filter wet, don't clean it.
Old substrate out, vacuum the bottom.
New substrate in.
Dechlor water in.
Return filter.
Return decorations.
Return fish.
Skip feeding for a day.

Some substrates (namely ADA AS) release ammonia when new, make sure this isn't one of them.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I find that yogurt containers cut to a shorter height make great test vessels for substrate experiments. Margerine tubs or any other packaged food container of about that size and shape would work as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bottom line is, the shrimp don't "need" a special substrate. They will be fine in what you have. That stuff is designed to help draw down the ph and will slowly loose the effect over time. If you don't have shrimp that are real particular, like the ones mentioned, I wouldn't worry about it. If you just want a different color I could see doing it for that.

I have two bags of that stuff that I am going to re-do a tank of mine with.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks...sounds like I don't need it then...If I do decide to do it, I'll probably use the bottom of a terra cota pot to place some in.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with the others....you don't HAVE to have it. Especially ones like the red cherry shrimp. They don't care what's in there.... 

I use it, though, in may of our tanks just to help with ph control and the babies DO like hiding out in it. But you def can't vacuum it. Also, I have had it in tanks with some strong filters and it didn't move. So it won't get sucked up.

Good Luck!


----------

